# Survivors on BBCAmerica



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

If you've been relying on a Season Pass to catch new eps of Survivors on BBCAmerica, you may want to watch out for this (at least on a TiVoHD):

The Season Pass I had been using for the last few weeks showed that a new episode (S2E01) is playing on Tuesday night (3/23) instead of the usual Saturday night. But that's it...no episodes after that.

I checked the schedule on BBCAmerica and on TiVo, and sure enough, there's another new episode on Tues 3/30 (S2E02). But the current Season Pass isn't picking it up.

I did Search by Title, and sure enough, there are two entries for Survivors. So I looked at the second one, and it has the lone episode for S2E02 on Tues 3/30. So I set up a 2nd season pass to make sure I get that ep as well...and then let whichever is the correct Season Pass long-term stand up.

Isn't that weird? I could sort of see the 2nd series starting this Tuesday requiring a new Season Pass based on some obscure criterion. But both the first and second series appear to be identically named, and the current Season Pass catches the first ep of the 2nd series, while the new Season Pass starts with the second ep of the 2nd series.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have an HD Tivo and the schedule held up OK. This is for the non HD version of BBCA.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Mine did the same thing. I set up another SP.

We don't get BBC America in HD yet, so this was on the SD version on Comcast.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

CraigK said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Mine did the same thing. I set up another SP.
> 
> We don't get BBC America in HD yet, so this was on the SD version on Comcast.


Dish just got HD a few weeks ago!


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the TiVo is acting this way because the episodes don't have the same genre settings. The 3/23 episode is "Action Adventure, Drama" while the 3/30 episode is "Science Fiction".


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the "Heads-up". It helped me check my TiVo to make sure everything was scheduled properly. We don't have HD BBC America yet.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought my SP was working until I noticed it was running out of shows. The first show of the second season showed up on one pass and the second show of the second season was a different listing.

meh


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Yet more Survivors Season Pass weirdness...

My "new" Season Pass which picked up the 3/30 ep is not picking up the 4/06 ep...the "old" Season pass is picking it up.

Glad I didn't delete the old Season Pass...wonder how long it will be before this stabilizes and we're back to one Season Pass? Maybe this 3/30 is a one-time glitch due to the genre classifications that tivogurl pointed out...


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well it turns out, the "old" Season Pass, has completely "bombed-out" and will NOT pick-up Season 2 Episodes.

So, after Episode 201 (#1 of Season 2), I had to create a new Season Pass.

That's on Series 2 TiVo.

Totally Weird.

Of course, all my programming has been acting weird lately, like having to create a New Season Pass for Motorweek, but that's a different story.

It's just aggravating...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Survivors seems to be on two season passes for me also. That means it will be in two groups.


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

Well this is weird: Our program guide (Comcast Boston) has showings on 3/30 and 3/31 for an episode entitled "Greater Love". That title and the plot synopsis are from the original series circa 1976.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

oooh, could that be happening? could they be showing the 1971 series?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Was there a 3/30 episode? My TiVo didn't record one. I guess I have to create a new SP and torrent last night's episode.


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

kmcorbett said:


> Well this is weird: Our program guide (Comcast Boston) has showings on 3/30 and 3/31 for an episode entitled "Greater Love". That title and the plot synopsis are from the original series circa 1976.


The episode I recorded (which I have not watched, only skimmed through) is from the current series, S2E2 I believe, *not* the episode from the old series.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There was an episode at 6 PST on the 30th. I think it may repeat though. Search for survivors and you may find two entries for it.


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hm, I hadn't been reading this forum much lately and missed it. It looks like it was repeated twice later that night, but it doesn't seem to be currently scheduled to be shown again... (If I'm wrong, please tell me, I'd be quite happy!)


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Hercules67 said:


> Well it turns out, the "old" Season Pass, has completely "bombed-out" and will NOT pick-up Season 2 Episodes.
> 
> So, after Episode 201 (#1 of Season 2), I had to create a new Season Pass.
> 
> ...


I've found that happens on BBC shows. Happened to me with Skins too. It's that whole "series" vs. "seasons" thing they do over there.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, a "Series" is a "Season" of course for the Brits.

But I also wonder if it has to do with whoever gives us our program information?


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

What's odd is that I never changed my season pass and so missed this Tuesday's episode, but all future episodes now seem to scheduled to record just fine.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It was only on Tuesday? Did you try BBCA web page? Sometimes the shows are reshown on the channel's web page. (I hate watching shows on my laptop.)


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

As far as I can see, for this series the BBCA web page only has clips, not whole episodes. I think I saw somewhere that the episodes are available on iTunes, though, so $2 may fix the problem of having missed one...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Brainiac 5 said:


> What's odd is that I never changed my season pass and so missed this Tuesday's episode, but all future episodes now seem to scheduled to record just fine.


Me too. Must have been a program guide error.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I kept both SPs. One lays harmlessly empty.


----------

